# Cy



## Vol

Sorry to hear of Karens passing. I am glad her struggles are over and she is in a better place. God Bless you Cy.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose

There are no words for something like that. My condolences.


----------



## kyfred

Cy sorry for your loss . 
Kyfred


----------



## Teslan

Oh no!. I thought she was getting better. So sorry Cy.


----------



## Nitram

Cy so sorry for your loss. Wish you God's comfort through this time of sorrow. Martin


----------



## rjmoses

I'm sorry to hear about Karen. My sympathies to you and your family.

Ralph


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog

Cy, Our thoughts and prayers are with you in this time of loss!

Dave & Linda


----------



## barnrope

We are thinking and praying for you and yours Cy! 

Tom and family


----------



## Bonfire

You have my sympathies. If I was closer, I'd go run tractor for you.


----------



## cornshucker

God bless you and your family, may He lift his divine hand and give you peace.

Tim and Patricia


----------



## LaneFarms

Sorry to hear of your loss Cy. I will be praying for your family. Aaron


----------



## mlappin

So sorry to hear of Karens passing, you have my cell, so don't be a stranger.

Marty and Tammy


----------



## slowzuki

So sorry. I can't imagine.


----------



## SVFHAY

Very sorry, my prayers and peace be with you.


----------



## FarmerCline

Sorry to hear about your loss Cy. May God be with you and your family.

Hayden


----------



## DSLinc1017

Cy,
No words, No pictures, nor expression. I am at a lose, Only my Deepest condolences, I do hope you can make the best of such a tragic situation and celebrate the memory and life of Karen. Our prayers are with you. 
Michael and family,


----------



## somedevildawg

Truly sorry for your loss Cy..... Makes all of our other trivial crap so insignificant.....my prayers are with you.....


----------



## carcajou

I am very sorry to hear this Cy. Take refuge in the Lord and he will give you the strength to get through this very difficult time. My condolences. Ray


----------



## Bgriffin856

Sorry for your loss Cy. May the lord be with you and your family. Prayers sent

Ben


----------



## Tim/South

I am saddened to hear of Karen's passing.

People we love and who love us in return never really leave us. They forever live through us in the positive influences they have made in our lives. We miss their presence but hold their treasures deep inside as we continue down this path called life.


----------



## Gearclash

You have our sympathy, Cy. Many times God's ways are a mystery to us. May He give you the strength to go on with life.


----------



## Bags

Kim and I are sorry for your lost Cy. Karen is at peace now with our lord. You and your family will be in our prayers and thoughts. Memories of loved ones will last forever.


----------



## RockyHill

Cy, so sorry to hear of your loss. You are in our prayers.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## Lostin55

So sorry for your loss. We hope you find peace in this difficult time.


----------



## Grateful11

So very sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers are coming your way.


----------



## stack em up

Deeply saddened to hear the news Cy. Any words I could muster cant penetrate the sorrow you feel. Just know that Christ is with you and you are in my evening prayers. God Bless You.


----------



## swmnhay

http://www.dingmannandsons.com/obits/obituary.php?id=493839

Karen lost her battle with cancer.

Karen was diagnosed with breast cancer about 7 yrs.After treatments she had 5 yrs of clean test results.Shortly after her 5 yr checkup (a few hrs actually)she began having backaches and went to a dr who sent her home with muscle relaxants.Then tried a chiropractor for a couple weeks.Went to another Dr and he sent her to get a bone scan immediately and the results showed mestisis to the bones.Farther tests showed it had mestasised to the brain.Karen went threw 34 radiation treatments and took a cancer pill daily plus a couple shots monthly.
After her immunity got knocked down from the radiation she became ill from a lung bacteria,Pseudomonas.She was hospitalized for 26 days.7 of those sedated and on ventilator.When she was taken off sedation and ventilator she had lost all strength.She began rehabilitation to get her strength back at the hospital then moved to a Care Center for farther rehab and everything was going great showing improvements daily.She stated feeling nautious and loosing appetite.Went back for monthly check up and blood tests confirmed our worst fear.The cancer had returned with a vengeance.Tumor count had skyrocketed and blood tests pointed to cancer in other organs.3 weeks later she lost her battle.
She was very determined to beat it and gave it her all.She was told after comeing out of sedation that her 5th grandchild is due in Feb and she was determined to see it.That was taken from her also and was very painful to her in the end.
So many what ifs have gone threw my/our minds.What if the first dr diagnosised correctly and she got treatments sooner.What if the chiropractor really new what she diagnosised as a bad back that she could fix when it was actualy cancer causeing the pain.More wasted time!!What if she would not of got the lung infection?Did the infection alow the cancer to spread ?

Its been 9 months of pure hell.


----------



## Bgriffin856

Cy,
I know im a younger guy but what I have learned in my life from alot of thinking and overthinking I do while in a tractor seat, doing chores or basically any other time i have to myself. Is that dont let the what if's or could haves get you down. Trust me I get angry upset pissed etc over certain things or sitiuations or what have you. But I have learned that it all works out in the end may not be how you wanted or planned but there is a blessing in everything wether good or bad.

Truest words I have heard are "You have to go through bad times before you have good times"


----------



## Bonfire

May she rest in peace. In the name of the father, the son and the holy spirit.


----------



## SwingOak

So sorry for your loss Cy. Please don't beat yourself up over what you and Karen should and shouldn't have done. Remember the good times, the happy memories, and the love you shared. That is all that matters. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## swmnhay

SwingOak said:


> So sorry for your loss Cy. Please don't beat yourself up over what you and Karen should and shouldn't have done. Remember the good times, the happy memories, and the love you shared. That is all that matters. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


Not trying to beat myself up,hard not to do but maybe I can help someone else by telling them what she went threw.It's my nature to want to figure things out,wether it is machinery,a crop,or in this case Karen.I just need to know why things happen,and what maybe could be done to improve on things.
Its also in my nature to help people,wether it is advise on Haytalk or helping a neighbor finish up baleing when he broke down.So in shareing what we went threw maybe it will help someone else??
So our advise for anyone going threw something similar.

Get a second opinion.
Limit your exposure to people and hospitals as much as possible when takeing radiation/chemo and immunity is low.
In Karens case she wondered why a bone scan wasn't ordered every few yrs because the cancer that mestasised to the bone does not show up on the blood tests they did annualy after her first bout with C.We now know the cancer had mestisised to the bone and had grown a lot and was undectected at her last checkup.There answer to that ? was insurance doesn't pay for it.We would of gladly payed for it if it would of help to prevent a reaccurance.

Dr said 15% of Breast cancer patients the cancer mestasises (spreads)to other organs,bones.

Survival rate is very poor after it mestisises.Hard to treat because the cancer cells survived the first treatments and now are super cancer cells with immunity to what was used before for treatment.


----------



## hillside hay

Sorry to hear about your loss Cy. The misdiagnosis of your wife sounds similar to my father being treated for pneumonia when he was having a massive heart attack. Absent from the body is to be present with the Lord. Again, sorry to hear about your friend. Aaron


----------



## ontario hay man

Sorry to hear about karen. She will no longer suffer. Cancer is the worst thing to watch somebody go through. I hate it. So many misdiagnosis really makes a guy wonder how good healthcare really is. Mark


----------



## hog987

Sorry for your loss. There will be somethings that we just can't figure out. Hindsight is always 20/20 about what you should have done. But I imagine you tried to make the best choices at the time. Again sorry for what happened and time will help heal things.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN

Words cannot express how sad I am at hearing the news. You and both families remain in our prayers.


----------



## urednecku

Wish there was something I could say that would soften the pain. My prayers and thoughts are with you and all of both of your families and friends.


----------



## SwingOak

Well put Cy. What we have learned from my wife's continuing experience with cancer is not to ignore symptoms. Go see a doctor. Then go see a different one. And most importantly, if there is any history of cancer in your family, you should be getting checked for it starting at least 10 years earlier than the age the family member was diagnosed.

If my wife had gone to see her doctor when she first had symptoms, we would have had a good chance to beat her cancer. Instead it wasn't diagnosed until it was in stage 4. Shoulda woulda... You can't change the past, but you can learn from it.


----------



## aawhite

Very sorry for your loss. Our prayers for you and your family.

Aaron White


----------



## swmnhay

When we got into the car to go to cemetery yesterday and started the car this came on the radio.Started from very beginning just as if you put in a CD with it on.What are the odds?We also had same song playing dureing Wake along with video pictures.We wanted it at the service but the priest would not allow it.


----------



## swmnhay

Video tribute we had at Wake for Karen.

http://thetributecenter.com/tributeplayer/default.aspx?webvideoID=15910#/WebPlayerPage


----------



## carcajou

Cy How are you holding up? Been thinking about you last couple days.


----------



## swmnhay

carcajou said:


> Cy How are you holding up? Been thinking about you last couple days.


Doing the best I can is probably the best way to put it.Life sure is different now.SUCKS.


----------



## stack em up

Remember that you are not alone, there are loads of people of whose life you have touched, and they are here for you! From the members of HayTalk, we are definitely there for you!


----------

